# Passport Bank Account Options



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, 

So I have heard about the HSBC passport account, where you can open a bank account with just a passport and proof of address (non UK). This type of account is very handy for someone like me who will be coming over on an EEA family permit, and will not have my own apartment right away (planning on short term air b'nb stays until we secure jobs). 

The only thing is the 8 pound month fee. I know, its not the end of the world, but I wonder if this same type of account is available elsewhere without a fee. 

Also, those of you that have tried the HSBC passport account, how did it work out? Were you able to transfer easily to a regular account after 6 months? 

I have an EEA permit expiring in Feb, can I still get a passport account? I have heard that you need a visa valid for at least 6 months (I will be applying for EEA2). 

Thanks, 

Anne


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

EFAnne said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I have heard about the HSBC passport account, where you can open a bank account with just a passport and proof of address (non UK). This type of account is very handy for someone like me who will be coming over on an EEA family permit, and will not have my own apartment right away (planning on short term air b'nb stays until we secure jobs).
> 
> ...


Did you look at the information the HSBC website?

HSBC Passport - The Easy Way To Open A UK Bank Account | HSBC UK

That should probably answer all your questions.

Some people have had success recently opening an account with Lloyd's with only a passport. Most banks require proof of address, but policies seem to vary bank to bank and even branch to branch, so it might be worth it just go into a few branches once here and see what is required.


----------



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I don't see the need for a 6-month valid visa explicitly mentioned on the hsbc website (unless I missed it), although I have read some posts where people have mentioned that they have been asked for that information when applying for the account. It does seem like policies vary by bank, and you just need to do some legwork and see where it leads.


----------



## Mileman (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey there! Do you know if the passport account can be joint? Me & My wife?

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Mileman said:


> Hey there! Do you know if the passport account can be joint? Me & My wife?
> 
> Thanks!


This thread is over 2 years old. HSBC may not offer a passport account anymore. Best to check with them for all questions.


----------



## Mileman (Nov 4, 2014)

Nyclon, thanks for the heads up, the brochure I downloaded has old dates.

Quite a bummer, I was really counting on it...I´ll see what I find.

Thanks!


----------

